# Va. Beach Fishing Pier 9/14/2014



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Fished from around 7:30 AM to 7:30 PM. Parking was $4 (crazy) and pier $10. For the first six hours (incoming tide) I caught one spot. Noticed that very few fish were caught in muddy water. People further down the pier started catching spot in clear water. So I moved and started catching spot non-stop for about a half hour. Later after a lull I noticed spot being caught on the right side of the pier...doesn't usually happen but so what...so I moved over there and started catching them non-stop for about 20 minutes. After another lull, I went back to where I started in the morning and started catching apt again. In the end I caught around 70 spot. The spot weren't picky today...all I used was Fishbites. Also caught a few small speckled trout, sand perch and a puffer. Saw a nice puppy drum caught up front.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

thanks for the report i heard everybody caught spots all day saturday i hope to make it up there next thur and friday
was the pier packed


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

how are the other piers doing these days ovp, lynnhaven


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

ba0021,
Supposedly they caught a lot of spot on Friday (one guy told me he caught 120) and Saturday. On Sunday the pier was packed but there were places to squeeze in. Not the busiest I've seen it but still busy. Not sure of the other piers....Lynnhaven Pier's website says they have been catching spot but I still prefer Va. Beach Pier.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Parking was $4 (crazy) and pier $10.


Did you tell them you were going to fish on the pier? Thanks for the report.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

That is why I probably won't fish on piers. Costs too much for me and I don't like the crowd. Glad you caught some fish though


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Both Lynnhaven and Va. Beach piers are solid if you want to catch spot in the fall. Just wait for a NE wind. Surprised Va. Beach pier is still charging for parking for fishermen in the off-season. Not good for business.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

TunaFish...yes I told them I was fishing. Parking $4 on weekends until October then I think it's $2...not sure about the week day rates. 

Flea...it's pricey but they got you by the you know what. Still I have a good time seeing the regulars each year. The season pass is not worth it unless you're retired and fishing all the time. They even make the season pass holders pay for parking!


----------



## dinsauce (Jul 29, 2013)

ba0021 said:


> how are the other piers doing these days ovp, lynnhaven


I heard OV did pretty damn good for the spot this past saturday. 

And I'm sure if you are working some minnows or strips of cut bait along the structure you will catch something decent.


----------



## Jaron (Nov 27, 2008)

Good job on the spot! I'll take all the heads if you have them!😎


----------

